# Alpencross 2014, brauche ein paar Tips



## Speedskater (30. Juli 2014)

Auch 2014 wollte ich Anfang bis Mitte September mit dem Radel über die Alpen fahren mit dem Ziel in Riva an zu kommen, wo ich dann noch eine Woche Urlaub mache.

Voraussichtlich werde ich mit der Bahn zum Brenner fahren, auf mein Bike hopsen und über das Schlüsseljoch ins Pfitschertal radeln, wo sich unsere Gruppe trifft und übernachtet.

2. Tag Pfundererjoch, Reischach, Seilbahn zum Kronplatz und Übernachtung im Gadertal oder so

3. Tag Heiligkreuz Abtei, St Kassian, Seilbahn Piz Sorega, Arabba, Seilbahn Porta Vescovo, Bindelweg, Übernachtung Col Rodella

4. Tag Friedrich August Weg, Plattkofel Hütte, Tierser Alpl, Schlernhaus, Knüppelstieg, Übernachtung in Tiers oder St. Zyprian

5. Tag Karer Pass, Moena, Ronchi Seilbahn, Passo di Lusia, Val Venegia, Passo Rolle, Übernachtung am Passo Rolle oder in San Martino di Castrozza

6. Tag San Martino, Seilbahn Tognola, Caoria, Passo 5 Crocci, Übernachtung in Levico.

7. Tag Passo della Fricca, Passo Sommo, Dosso del Sommo, Serrada, Monte Finonchio, um ca. 17:00 Uhr bei Mecki Weizen trinken.

Wie schaut das auf dem Friedrich August Weg aus? Ist radeln generell verboten? Oder ist es früh morgens möglich? Mit der 1. Seilbahn hoch oder Übernachtung am Col Rodella und als Erster auf dem Friedrich August Weg.

Kaiserjäger Weg bin ich letztes Jahr gefahren, muss ich nicht noch mal fahren, gibt es alternativen?

Tag 6 bin ich schon so gefahren, kann auch angepasst werden.

Wir sind mit All Mountain- und Enduro-Bikes unterwegs, so 1600  bis 2000 hm/Tag sind ausreichend, Trails bis S3 werden immer wieder gerne genommen. Wir sind im Moment drei Biker m/w und würden auch noch einen Biker m/w mitnehmen.

Im voraus schon mal meinen besten Dank.

Gruß

Armin


----------



## Trekiger (30. Juli 2014)

Alternative zum Kaiserjägerweg ist der Passo della Fricca. SuFu benutzen. GPS habe ich nicht.
Ist aber auch viel auf Teer bis man oben auf die alte Straße abzweigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (31. Juli 2014)

Fr. August Weg ist offiziell gesperrt, ja. Wenn man sich ordentlich verhält und die ABSOLUTEN Tagesrandzeiten einhält dürfte es dennoch gehen. Italiener werden an deinem Datum kaum mehr unterwegs sein, wobei die "militanten" Wanderer ja ohnehin eher aus den Gegenden nördlich des Brenners stammen (und von denen dürften dort Anfang September haufenweise unterwegs sein) => nur GAAAANZ früh (1. Gondel dürfte da fast schon zu spät sein wahrscheinlich, weil viele mit dem Auto u./o. Bus zum Sellajoch hochfahren und von dort starten) oder GAAAAAANZ spät drauf (z.B. Übernachtung in der Pertinihütte, wobei du dann das nämliche Problem mit dem Bindelweg haben wirst, für den genau das selbe gilt!!)
Tag 5: Ü in der Capanna Cervino ist DER Klassiker am (respektive etwas oberhalb des) Passo Rolle
Tag 6: Alternativen wären ggf. Lago Calaita-Canale San Bovo-Passo Brocon-Castello Tesino-Levico oder wenn du noch etwas mehr Trails dabei haben willst: Tognolatrail-Malga Valsorda-Forcella Valsorda (20 Min angenehmes Schieben ab der Alm)-Zortea-Canale San Bovo und weiter wie oben. "Problem" bei dieser Variante ist, daß du recht weit östlich im Val Sugana rauskommst und dann das ganze Talgerolle bis Levico/Caldonazzo hast...
Tag 7: Passo Fricca (s. Trekiger oben, es gibt aber ab Caldonazzo auch Varianten, auf denen man relativ wenig auf Asphalt muß), oder wenn du extrem abenteuerlustig sein willst kannst den Tamazol-Trail auch aufwärts machen (ist dann aber ca. 50% Schieben und kostet einiegs an Zeit!). Danach Passo Sommo-Pso Coe-Mt. Maggio oder Dosso del Sommo-Serrada-Finonchio und eine der Abschlußvarianten zum Lago (bei Ersterem klassischerweise Pasubio und dann Radweg ab Mori, bei Letzterem ggf. noch via Bretonico und Malga Campo rüber zur Malga Ciampei (650 und 624a) und dann einen der Trails runter nach Nago oder sogar noch die Dosso dei Roveri Tour dranhängen und in Navene finishen)....


----------



## tobidude (1. August 2014)

Hi, hier meine Route von 2013:
https://findpenguins.com/3m1ezqs1c0rks/80190824/alpencross-2013

Vielleicht hilft das ja. Auf der Seite kannst übrigens deine eigenen Route ziemlich elegant loggen.

LG
Tobi


----------



## dede (1. August 2014)

Kapier ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz. Deine Route führt in einer völlig anderen Gegend durch die Alpen, was soll ihm das für seine spezielle Anfrage ("Tag 7 und 8") bringen???


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten.
Bindelweg sind wir letztes Jahr am 12.08. ab ca. 15:15 gefahen, es waren ein paar Wanderer unterwegs und wenn man freundlich grüßt, machen die Wanderer Platz, man bedankt sich und alle sind glücklich. Den Glühweintrail konnten wir letztes Jahr nicht fahren, weil dort wegen Forstarbeiten einige Bäume auf dem Weg lagen. 
Ich werde versuchen so früh wie möglich auf dem Friedrich August Weg zu sein, schau mer mal... 

Passo della Fricca schaut nach einer Alternative aus. Talgerolle muss auch nicht zu ausgedehnt sein.

Ich muss mir das mal auf der Karte (Openmtbmaps) anschauen und einen Track zusammenstellen, den man dann als Diskussionsgrundlage nehmen kann.


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2014)

Moin moin,

ich habe mal den 6. Tag als Tracks bei Gpsies hochgeladen.
2 Varianten von San Martino Di Castrozza nach Canal San Bovo
Einmal über Forcolla Valsorda,
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fzbjnvllexdtmixp
und über Lago Di Calaita.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kqxyybeokqwjiwmm
Von Canal San Bovo über Castello Tesino nach Grigno
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=rmlgrqovgvrdnphd

Gruß
Armin


----------



## dede (4. August 2014)

Sieht beides korrekt aus - beim Brocon kann man angeblich aber auch abseits des Asphalts bis zur Baita Piancavalli fahren, hab ich aber noch nie gemacht! Ab Pieve Tesino kannst auch der Via Claudia über Bieno bis nach Borgo folgen (sind vllt. 50 Hm mehr). So sparst dir nochmal nen ganzen Abschnitt im Tal....


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2014)

Für den 7. Tag könnte die Strecke dann so aussehen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dqbrabzdzanlatdd


Gruß
Armin


----------



## dede (4. August 2014)

Ist halt der Klassiker übers Altopiano...


----------



## Speedskater (18. August 2014)

Nachdem ich mir die Strecke über Altopiano genau angeschaut habe, haben wir beschlossen keine 2200 hm ohne nennenswerte Trails zu fahren.
Tag 6 bleibt wie oben beschrieben.  

Für Tag 7 habe ich mal eine Varianten für Passo Della Fricca hochgeladen
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sdcltxfjsgpfuqjr

Geplan ist dann über Monte Maggio und in Posina zu übernachten.

Am Tag 8 geht es dann über Rifugio Achile Pappa nach Riva.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physt (18. August 2014)

Hallo Armin,

danke für die Einladung – geht bei mir terminlich leider nicht, auch wenn es sehr interessant klingt.

Viel Freude!

Physt


----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2014)

Wir haben die Tour jetzt ein wenig angepasst (siehe 1. Post).
Start wird Mittwoch den 03.09.2014 mit Anreise inkl. Schlüsseljoch und Ankunft bei Mecki ist für den 09.09.2014 geplant.

Vielen Dank an Trekinger und Dede  für die Tips.

@Physt, schade.


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Wünsch euch schönes Wetter, hatte mit der (1. September)Woche aber meistens viel Glück


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Danke!

PS: Der Platz in meinem Mädels-Transalpin ist zu klein. 26 Liter gegenüber den 32 Litern der Männer-Ausführung. Das ist doch Käse! Dabei brauchen wir doch mehr Platz für Kosmetik (und Klamotten)! Mir fehlen 2 Liter für die Trinkblase, grummel, grummel...


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Für die schweren Sachen (z.B. 1.652 seitiger Schundroman!!!) hat frau doch immer ihren (i.d.R. männlichen) Packesel mit dabei, oder ist das bei euch etwa anders?!?


----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2014)

Dafür hast Du keine Klamotten in L sondern XS.

Herr Bikeholic hat sicher noch Platz im Rucksack, meiner ist voll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Für die schweren Sachen (z.B. 1.652 seitiger Schundroman!!!) hat frau doch immer ihren (i.d.R. männlichen) Packesel mit dabei, oder ist das bei euch etwa anders?!?


 
*Mal dazwischenquetsch*

Sag mal, dede, bist Du eigentlich den AX mit Deiner Frau Anfang Juli gefahren?? Die von Dir geplante Tour wurde gestern Abend wieder bei der Planung für 2015 angesprochen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Für die schweren Sachen (z.B. 1.652 seitiger Schundroman!!!) hat frau doch immer ihren (i.d.R. männlichen) Packesel mit dabei, oder ist das bei euch etwa anders?!?



Ja, leider. Und es kommt mit schöner Regelmäßigeit die Frage, sag mal hast du zufällig XXX dabei? Also, ich hab mal die Dämpferpumpe mit eingepackt. Nur so für den Fall....



Speedskater schrieb:


> Dafür hast Du keine Klamotten in L sondern XS.
> 
> Herr Bikeholic hat sicher noch Platz im Rucksack, meiner ist voll.



Hast Du ne Ahnung. Der trägt XL!


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Für Tag 7 habe ich mal eine Varianten für Passo Della Fricca hochgeladen
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=sdcltxfjsgpfuqjr.


 
Hab ich erst jetzt grad gesehen. Geht natürlich gut so, aber die schönere Variante (weil am Hang und damit mit immer wieder netten Blicken übers Tal und zum Caldonazzosee) geht von Caldonazzo via Campregheri, dann unterhalb von Pian dei Pradi nach Centa S. Nicolo (Weiler aus einer losen Ansammlung einiger Höfe). Danach trifft die Strecke auf deine Variante. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere dürfte dann deine Variante ab "Maccani" ein paar - an sich unnötige - Zusatz-Hm beinhalten. Besser gleich oben (immer etwas unterhalb der eigtl. Paßstraße) via Manegoi bis zum Albergo Sindech (http://www.infotrentino.net/sindech/) halten!!!


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> *Mal dazwischenquetsch*
> 
> Sag mal, dede, bist Du eigentlich den AX mit Deiner Frau Anfang Juli gefahren?? Die von Dir geplante Tour wurde gestern Abend wieder bei der Planung für 2015 angesprochen...


 
Servus Schneckerl, ja, haben wir (und mal wieder extremst Glück gehabt mim Wetter ) Beim Start in Garmisch hat's aus allen Rohren gekübelt (bei gleichzeitiger Unwetterwarnung). Ich wollte gar nicht raus aus dem Auto, aber wurde dann zum Start genötigt.... Danach hat's noch genau 10 Minuten geregnet und das war's dann für 8 Tage (am Abreisetag aus den Dolos dann Gewitter 5 Min nach unserer Abfahrt - ohne Worte....). Tour war super (ideal für meine Frau, da durchaus nicht anspruchslos, aber halt machbar mit etwas Schieben dabei)! Streckendetails gerne auf Anfrage....


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Das wir die letzten beiden Wochen im Islandurlaub 11 von 12 Tagen Sonnenschein hatten brauch ich glaub ich nicht extra zu erwähnen, oder? (und das im regenreichsten Sommer seit 40 Jahren dort....)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

dede schrieb:


> Das wir die letzten beiden Wochen im Islandurlaub 11 von 12 Tagen Sonnenschein hatten brauch ich glaub ich nicht extra zu erwähnen, oder? (und das im regenreichsten Sommer seit 40 Jahren dort....)


 
Boh, das grenzt an seelische Folter, hier fängt es grade wieder an zu regnen...

Danke und Gruß an die Frau  ich melde mich wegen der Feinplanung dann im Winter.


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Tja, wenn Bengel reisen...


----------



## Trekiger (29. August 2014)

servus dede
hast denn auch gps-daten von deinem alpencross? würde mich mal interessieren was der dolo-guru fährt.


----------



## dede (29. August 2014)

Nope, ich fahr doch nach "Gehirn" aber die Strecke findet man ohne große Probleme auch ohne techn. Hilfsmittel!


----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2014)

Für den letzten Tag habe ich jetzt mal einen Track hochgeladen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qrkumayxqmxphrnr

dede ist das ok so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (1. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Für den letzten Tag habe ich jetzt mal einen Track hochgeladen.
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qrkumayxqmxphrnr
> 
> dede ist das ok so?


 
 Hübsch....


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2014)

Der Alltag hat uns wieder und wir haben nach unserem Alpencross noch ein paar Tage Urlaub in Riva verbracht.
Ich möchte für alle die auf die Idee kommen die Tour nachzufahren, von meinen Erfahrungen hier berichten.

1. Tag Anreise. Ich bin am 03.09. um 4:40 Uhr zum Bahnhof geradelt und mit der Bahn nach mehrfachem Umsteigen um 14:32 Uhr am Brenner angekommen. Bei der Buchung der Fahrkarte immer den Fahrradstellpatz mitbuchen, in manchen Zügen sind die stark begrenzt.




Am Brenner angekommen ging es gleich den Radweg Richtung Sterzing und dann unter einen beschilderten Unterführung Richtung Enzianhütte und dann zum Schlüsseljoch (ca. 20km, 900 hm). Die letzten 200 mh habe ich schiebend zurückgelegt. Das weiße Zeug ist Neuschnee.




Am Schlüsseljoch angekommen Blick ins Pfitschertal, einfache Abfahrt nach Kematen und Übernachtung im Gasthof Alpenrose. Auf Anfrage gibt's auch einen Wäscheservice.




Meine beiden Mitfahrer/in hatten ein paar Tage in Riva verbracht, wo sie ihr Auto am Hotel stehen ließen und sind mit der Bahn von Rovereto nach Sterzing gefahren und die letzten 13km 500 hm mit Bike nach Kematen.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qljguaxsddbtrnnk


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2014)

Am nächsten Morgen Start um 8:30 Uhr.




Auffahrt zum Pfundererjoch.







Der letzte Rest vom Schneefeld am Pfundererjoch




Dann folgt eine schöne Abfahrt vom Pfundererjoch, die keine besonderen technischen Herausforderungen hat, wenn man S2 flüssig fahren kann.




Von Niedervintl führt ein asphaltierter Radweg nach St. Lorenzen der immer wieder mit kurzen Anstiegen überrascht. Wer eine ausgeprägte Asphaltallergie hat, kann auch die parallel verlaufende Bahn nehmen. Von St. Lorenzen geht es nach Reischach zur Seilbahn und mit der Seilbahn zum Kronplatz.




Vom Kronplatz nehmen wir einen im oberen 1/3 technisch anspruchsvollen Trail (S3)




Danach führt ein sehr schöner Trail zum Mosener Kaser, der nicht für MTBs freigegeben ist. Am Mosener Kaser darf die Wirtin nur Getränke ausschenken. Von dort führt ein Trail weiter Richtung Tal, danach geht's es auf Schotterpisten und Asphalt nach Zwischenwasser/Longera Di Sopra. Nach meiner Planung wären wir über einen Schotterweg oberhalb der Strasse nach St. Martin gefahren und hätten uns dort eine Unterkunft gesucht. Da es aber schon spät war sind wir zur Bushaltestelle gefahren. Da der Bus keine Patz mehr für die Bikes im Laderaum hatte. Zufällig stand dort ein Taxifahrer mit einem Sprinter, der gegen Einwurf von ein paar kleinen Scheinen anbot, uns nach St. Martin zu fahren. Ein freundlicher Herr der gerade an der Bushaltestelle stand hatte uns dann die Pension Urban in Badia empfohlen und uns dort auch Zimmer gebucht, wo uns der Taxifahrer direkt hin gefahren hat.




Die Pension Urban, ist sehr zu empfehlen, zum Abendessen gab es Ladinische Spetzialitäten. Auf Anfrage gab es auch einen Wäscheservice.
http://www.garniurban.it

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=skmwswngqbnzxzdt


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2014)

Kleine Ergänzung:

...hochschieben zum Pfunderer Joch...



 
...und runter fahrend:


 
Hübscher Trail der Spass gemacht hat.

Wie schon bei den Mädels geschrieben, Bilanz des Tages für Bikeholic und mich:
1560 HM aufwärts, 76 km hoch und runter, 6:59 min.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2014)

Kronplatz kurz vor abwärts:


 
Noch lacht er...

Tag 2:
Auf zur Heilig-Kreuz-Abtei:


 
Ausblick von der Heilig-Kreuz-Abtei:


 
Und dann ging es abwärts nach San Kassian zur nächsten Seilbahn.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2014)

Am Freitag sind wir entspannt zur Seilbahn gerollt und zur Heiligkreuz Abtei hochgefahren.







Von dort ging es auf einem shönen Trail ohne technische Herausforderungen bergab nach St. Kassian und gleich wieder in die Seilbahn zum Piz Sorega.




Auf breiten Schotterwegen geht es dann zur Pralongia.



Um dann auch gleich wieder auf einem einfachen Trail abwärts zu fahren.



Vom Passo Campolongo geht es dann auf einem teilweise sehr steilen, aber gut fahrbaren Trail nach Arabba,



wo wir auch gleich mit der Seilbahn zur Porta Vescovo fahren, um den Bindelweg abzureiten.









Vorbei an der Baita Fredarola zum Doubleu Trail (Bike Park), wo ich mir eine Macke in den Hinterreifen gefahren hatte, die von der Latexpampe nicht verschlossen wurde, also Schlauch einziehen. Über den Doubleu Trail ging es weiter zum Glühweintrail, der durch die Regenfälle der letzten Tage sehr matschig war und durch das starke Gefälle nur sehr schwer fahrbar. Hinterher sah mein Bike so aus.



Da die letzte Gondel von Campitello Di Fassa zum Col Rodella um 17:30 fährt und wir ausreichend Zeit zur Verfügung hatten, haben wir beschlossen nach Campitello Di Fassa abzufahren, um mit der Gondel zum Col Rodella zu fahren. Von der Talstation haben wir das Zimmer im Hotel Maria Flora direkt am Sella Joch gebucht. Das Refugio Des Alpes und Refugio Salei hatten keine Zimmer für uns.




Wir haben an diesem Tag 48,8 km und ca. 500 hm mit dem Bike und ca. 3100 hm mit der Seilbahn zurückgelegt.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uwopzryrbawuwjhf


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. September 2014)

Dem bleibt ja kaum was hinzuzufügen.

Nochmal Bindelweg:


 
mit schei.... Gegenanstiegen:


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. September 2014)

Ausblick vom Bindelweg:



Am Ende eines Gegenanstiegs auf dem Bindelweg:



Und ja, der Glühweintrail war siffig:



Bäh, aber Federweg mal ganz ordentlich ausgenutzt!


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2014)

Samstag um 7:00 Uhr Blick aus dem Hotelfenster auf den Marmolada



Und kurz später ging es dann auch schon wieder los. Im Hintergrund Langkofel und Plattkofel.




Da man auf dem Friedrich-August-Weg nicht radeln darf, haben wir natürlich unsere Bikes geschoben, zumindest an den steilen Gegenanstiegen und ein paar Tragepassagen gibt es auch. Am 06.09.2014 um ca. 9:00 Uhr waren nur vereinzelt Wanderer unterwegs.







Dann geht es weiter von der Plattkofelhütte über einen einfachen Trail zum Mahlknechtjoch (Passo Duron).




Vom Mahlknechtjoch muss man ca. 200 hm auf einem Schotterweg zur Tierser Alpl überwinden. Wer richtig Schmackes in den Beinen hat fährt, aber viele schieben hier.




An der Tierser Alpl hatte ich einen leckeren Kaiserschmarrn.




Weiter geht es über Trails zum Schlernhaus.



Das Schiebestück zur Tierser Alpl ist ein Kindergeburtstag, gegen das was jetzt kommt. ca. 200 hm schieben/tragen.






Die Anstrengung hat sich gelohnt. Weiter geht es auf gut fahrbaren Trails bis zum Schlernhaus.













Jetzt kommt das Highlight des Tages oder gar der ganzen Tour, der Knüppelsteig. Wenn man hier Spaß haben will, sollte man in der Lage sein S2 flüssig zu fahren, sonst schiebt man sehr lange bergab. Ich habe hier kaum Bilder gemacht, aber man findet im Zwischennetz genug Bilder und Videos. Wenn man den Knüppelsteig fahren möchte, sollte man es nicht, (wie wir) direkt nach dem Almabtrieb machen, weil dann ca. 400 Kühe über den Weg getrieben werden, die nicht nur das Geröll umpflügen, sondern es auch ausgiebig düngen, wodurch der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf den Balken und Steinen wesentlich erhöht wird.













Wir biegen dann links ab und fahren auf diversen einfachen Trails, mit einige Gegenanstiegen und kommen oberhalb von Tiers auf einer Strasse aus dem Wald. Wir telefonieren unsere Hotelliste ab und im Hotel Vajolet in Tiers gibt es 2 Zimmer für uns.

An diesem Tag waren es dann 36,6 km und 1100 hm mit ca. 90% Trail Anteil.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wqcjrscrgbjfqzyc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. September 2014)

Wenigstens habt ihr anscheinend auf dem Teil ja mit dem Wetter Glück gehabt!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2014)

Also den Schotterweg zur Tierser Alpe habe ich auch geschoben. Von oben betrachtet, sieht er gar nicht so dramatisch aus.


 

Irgendwann auf dem Knüppelstieg hörten wir einen Hubschrauber. Wir dachten, es muss im Bereich Schlernhaus was passiert sein. Neugierig angehalten und geschaut.
Es war tatsächlich was passiert. Das Bier war alle und das Leergut musste ins Tal:


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2014)

Nachtrag zum 05.09.2014:
Die haben echt Humor am Sella Joch:


 

Nochmal Ausblick am frühen Morgen aus dem Hotel Maria Flora:



Der Wachhund des Hotels:


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2014)

Sonntag, 07.09.2014:
Vom Hotel in Tiers zum Karer Pass ging es über Straße. Herrn Bikeholic ging es nicht so gut, Virus oder die Anstrengung, keine Ahnung. Speedskater, wie immer fit wie ein Turnschuh, kurbelte die Straße hoch, wir sparten uns die guten 1000 HM und die Katzenbalgerei mit Autos, Motorrädern und Bussen und nahmen den Linienbus.
Oben genossen wir die Sonne und warteten auf Speedskater, der doch recht flott war:


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2014)

Am Sonntag den 07.09.2014 geht es entspannt auf der wenig befahrenen Straße von Tiers zum Karerpass. Da einer meiner Mitfahrer nicht gut drauf war, hatten die Beiden entschieden mit dem Buss zu fahren. Nach 1:40 h Fahrtzeit in herrlicher Landschaft






hatte ich dann auch die Passhöhe erreicht,



wo ich schon erwartet wurde.




Nach der Reparatur eines gerissenen Schaltzuges, ging es auf Waldautobahnen zu einem Trail, der leider von den Regenfällen der letzten Tage im oberen 1/4 etwas schlammig, aber im unteren Bereich gut fahrbar war (S1-S2) und in Moena endete.
Von dort ging es auf dem schnellsten Weg zur nächsten Seilbahn, von Ronchi auf den le Cune. Da die Seilbahn von 13:00 bis 14:00 Uhr Pause macht, haben wir die Zeit für einen Apfelstrudel mit Vanille Eis genutzt. Die Abfahrt zum Passo Di Lusia ist steil, aber unspektakulär. Von dort geht es über Schotterwegen zur Malga Bocche.



Da gerade ein kuzer Regenschauer durchzog, war der folgende steinige Trail nass und nicht wirklich gut fahrbar, weshalb wir auf einem Schotterweg abwärts gefahren sind. Meine Mitfahrer entscheiden sich auf der Straße zum Passo Rolle zu fahren. Mein Weg führte mich bei Sonnenschein auf einem moderat ansteigenden Schotterweg durch das Val Venegia.






Bei 2000 m habe ich dann meine Regenklamotten angezogen, um die letzten 200 hm zur Baita Segantini im Regen hoch zu treten. Inzwischen hatte es aufgehört zu regnen und für die Abfahrt zum Passo Rolle habe ich mir den Trail gespart.

Vor meiner Ankunft am Passo Rolle muss es wohl auch ein wenig geregnet haben.




Übernachtet haben wir im Hotel Alpenrose, da im Hotel Vezzana leider keine Zimmer frei waren. Dafür haben wir uns das Abendessen in Hotel Vezzena reingezogen.

An diesem Tag habe ich 56,6 km und ca. 1700 hm zurückgelegt.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzbnpvrlphskiwnf


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also den Schotterweg zur Tierser Alpe habe ich auch geschoben. Von oben betrachtet, sieht er gar nicht so dramatisch aus.


Bei uns damals, äähhh 2005 waren das so komische Pflastersteine, lauter quadratische, so 6x6cm mit Zwischenräumen, das war hoch unfahrbar und runter saugefährlich.....haben die da jetzt Schotter drauf geschüttet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> .......Meine Mitfahrer entscheiden sich auf der Straße zum Passo Rolle zu fahren. Mein Weg führte mich bei Sonnenschein auf einem moderat ansteigenden Schotterweg durch das Val Venegia.........



Val Venegia  traumhaft


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Bei uns damals, äähhh 2005 waren das so komische Pflastersteine, lauter quadratische, so 6x6cm mit Zwischenräumen, das war hoch unfahrbar und runter saugefährlich.....haben die da jetzt Schotter drauf geschüttet?



Anscheinend. Also fahrbar wäre es schon gewesen, aber im Schieben war ich genauso schnell, bei niedrigerem Puls.

Karer Pass ist jetzt nicht wirklich ein Erlebnis. Ne Menge Moppeds und Andenkenbuden:


 

Aufgrund des etwas nassen Untergrunds kam dann erstmalig Herrn Speedskaters Neuerwerbung, der ASS Saver zum Einsatz. Man beachte die coole Farbe:


 

Der "Regenschauer" am Passo Rolle war ein ordentlicher Hagelschauer. Wir waren über die Straße etwas eher aus Speedskater oben und somit für die Zimmersuche zuständig. Es erwischte mich kurz vor dem Hotel Vezzana wo ich versuchte zwei Zimmer zu ergattern. Da nur noch eins zu haben war habe ich verzichtet und mich zurück ins Unwetter begeben. Mittlerweile wuchs sich der Hagelschauer zu einem Gewitter aus. In der "Alpenrose" war noch alles frei. Die Verständigung ging mit Händen und Füßen mit der Barbetreiberin im Hotel, da die Hotelbetreiberin selbst nicht da war. Mir war schon fast alles egal, Hauptsache ein Dach über dem Kopf.
Das Essen im Vezzana war dafür Super. Vollgefressen zu unserer Unterkunft geschlichen und ab ins Nest.

Am nächsten Tag sah das Wetter wieder besser aus. Blick aus unserem Zimmerfenster:


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. September 2014)

Achso, ja, also am 07.09. waren es für Bikeholic und mich, aufgrund der Busfahrt zum Karer Pass, nur 1070 HM und 39 km die wir selbst gefahren sind.


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2014)

Am Montag den 08.09.2014 sind wir vom Passo Rolle Richtung San Martino Di Castrozza abgefahren. Erst auf der Straße und dann auf Trails geht es bei top Wetter zur Seilbahn zum Refugio Tognola, und wir reiten den Tognola Trail ab.













Dann ging es auf Schotter abwärts, kurz vor Caoria führt ein steiler Trail rechts abwärts, der bei Trockenheit gut fahrbar ist. Von Caoria geht es auf der Straße bis zum Refugio Refavaie, wo wir etwas essen. Jetzt fahren wir auf Schotter weiter zum Passo 5 Croci.



 



Vom Passo 5 Croci führt ein einfacher Tail zur Malga Conserie und von dort geht es über einen technisch anspruchsvollen Trail (S2-S3) zur Staße und auf Asphalt ins Tal. Im Tal rollen wir auf einem Radweg nach Caldonazzo, wo wir im Hotel Gilda übernachten.

An diesem Tag haben wir 85 km und ca. 1500 hm zurückgelegt.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wlnscvzwqdksecnp


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2014)

Tja, nicht alle. Für mich waren es 60 km und 1100 HM, für mein Männe noch etwas weniger.
Irgendwie kam er nicht in Tritt. Er war ja schon angeschlagen, aber nach dem Essen auf dem Weg zum Passo di Croci ging gar nichts mehr. Da ich, wenn ich meinen Tritt gefunden habe durchfahren muss, bin ich bis kurz unterhalb des Passes vorgefahren. An einem Jägerunterstand hat mich Speedskater dann eingeholt und mir mitgeteilt, dass mein Männenoch ziemlich weit unten gegen den Berg kämpft.
Ich versuchte den Jäger in seinem Unterstand dazu zu bewegen, ihm mit seinem Auto entgegen zu fahren und nach oben zu bringen, aber der alte Mann konnte oder wollte nicht verstehen.
Da es schon nach 16:00 Uhr war verblieben wir erst einmal, dass Speedskater weiter fährt bis zur geplanten Unterkunft und ich auf mein Männe warte und wir uns dann direkt nach der Abfahrt eine Unterkunft suchen, falls es zu spät wird.
Der Jäger hatte sich zwischenzeitlich verkrümelt, ich habe mir erst mal Jacke und Knielinge angezogen und es mir in dem Unterstand halbwegs bequem gemacht. Nach einer guten dreiviertel Stunde tauchte mein Männe an der Baumgrenze auf. Gleichzeitig kam ein roter Pickup den Pass heruntergestochen, fuhr an mir vorbei und direkt zu ihm. Ich sah wie der Fahrer das Rad auflud und Männe auf den Beifahrersitz packte. Habe mich dann aus dem Unterstand zum Schotterweg begeben und der Fahrer des Pickup lud, als er wieder zum Pass hochfuhr, auch mein Bike und mich ein. Er fuhr (wie eine gesengte Sau) noch die letzten paar Meter zum Pass hoch und dann auf der anderen Seite runter bis zur nächsten Gaststätte. Dort ging er mit meinem Männe zum Koch der Gaststätte, da dieser ein wenig Deutsch sprach, zwecks Übersetzung der Frage wohin wir wollen. Er selbst sprach kein Wort Deutsch, erzählte jedoch den ganzen Weg über fröhlich und unbekümmert. Wir konnten zumindest verstehen, dass auch er Jäger ist und derzeit eine größere Jagdgesellschaft am Passo di Croci unterwegs ist. Er fuhr uns dann weiter bis ins nächste Ort wo er Speedskater überholte. Er winkte, deutete auf ihn, und so wurde uns klar, dass Speedskater, wohl mit Händen und Füßen, ihm klargemacht hatte, dass da einer auf der anderen Passeite ist, der Hilfe braucht. Wir bedankten uns, er wollte partout kein Geld für die mehr als 25 km Taxiservice nehmen, stiegen aus und fuhren mit Speedskater dann per Velo bis zu unserer Unterkunft. 
Nach dem leckeren Essen dort (schöne große fettige Pizza für Speedskater und mich) und ein paar Schlummifix ging es ab in die Heia. Es wurde eine unruhige Nacht, da es meinem Männe immer schlechter ging und er fast die ganze Nacht kein Auge zu bekam.
Fotos habe ich nur noch gemacht, während ich kurz vorm Passo di Croci auf Männe gewartet habe:


 
Dort, wo ca. in der Bildmitte die Bäume den Weg verdecken, hat der nette Italiener ihn eingesammelt. Links stand das Auto eines Schäfers, bewacht von einem Hund. Allerdings war weder von ihm noch den Schafen was zu sehen. Die haben wir dann erst beim runterfahren auf der anderen Passeite gesehen.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2014)

In Caldonazzo sind wir nach dem Frühstück erst mal zum Supermarkt gefahren, wo ich mich mit Energieriegel und Gummitierchen bewaffnet habe. Da einer meiner Mitfahrer immer noch schwächelte, sind die Beiden auf dem Radweg im Tal Richtung Trento aufgebrochen und ich habe die geplante Tour fortgesetzt. 

Auf dem Weg zum Passo Della Fricca gibt es immer wieder nette Aussichtspunke.







Die alte Strasse, die am Tunnel vorbeiführt, schaut irgendwie nicht mehr so frisch aus.




Weiter geht es über Passo Sommo




und Passo Coe zum Dosso del Sommo.







Von dort geht es über Schotter und Trails abwärts nach Serrada, um gleich wieder aufwärts zum Monte Finonchio zu radeln.




Jetzt folgt das Highlight des Tages, die Abfahrt vom Monte Finonchio führt über diverse flowige bis technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, abwärts nach Rovereto. Die Trails erinnern teilweise eher an ein ausgetrocknetes Bachbett. Von Rovereto bin ich nach Torbole zu Mecki geradelt, wo ich schon erwartet wurde.




An diesem Tag habe ich ca. 68 km 1900 hm zurück gelegt.

GPS-Track
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pomcgikwgwovlwqy


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2014)

Bilanz:
Am Ende waren es für mich 400 km, ca. 9500 hm bergauf radeln/schieben/tragen und da wir 7 Seilbahnen benutzt haben
ca. 16800 hm bergab.
Geregnet hat es 2 mal nachdem wir im Hotel angekommen waren und an einem Tag haben mich 2 Regenschauer erwischt.
Ich konnte die geplanten Trails abreiten, die teilweise etwas nass waren, aber zum größten Teil gut fahrbar.

Ich hatte Spaß dabei!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2014)

Tja, wir sind von Caldonazzo über den Supermarkt (ebenfalls Erwerb von Gummitierchen) über den Hügel an einer alten Festung aus dem 1. Weltkrieg nach Trento aufgebrochen. 
Unterwegs noch nen kleinen Trail mitgenommen:


 

Trento selbst ist für Radfahrer ein Alptraum. Von dort wollten wir über den nächsten Hügel Richtung Arco um von dort aus gemütlich Richtung Riva zu rollen. Der einzige Weg führte über eine stark befahrene Straße mit einer Anzahl von Tunneln. Wir haben uns noch bei der örtlichen Polizei erkundigt, ob wir dort wirklich fahren dürfen, dies wurde uns bestätigt und so sind wir gestartet. Am ersten Tunnel haben wir dann beschlossen, das Ganze bleiben zu lassen, nachdem uns schon auf dem Weg dahin ne Menge Autofahrer ohne jegliche Rücksicht überholt hatten.
Die zweite Möglichkeit bestand darin, am Fluß auf dem Radweg entlang bis nach Rovereto zu fahren und dort dann über den Hügel nach Riva. Mein Männe war noch immer ziemlich mitgenommen, also sind wir erst mal an eine Tankstelle gerollt und haben die Räder ordentlich sauber gemacht und sind dann zum Busbahnhof. Dort trafen wir eine Gruppe Rennradfahrer, welche ebenfalls über Arco nach Riva wollten und wie wir vor dem ersten Tunnel kapituliert hatten. Die waren allerdings zu viele Personen, so dass sie keine Chance auf eine Busfahrt hatten. Nachdem der Fahrer des Linienbusses nach Riva unter gutem Zureden einer Passagierin und mit Blick auf die sauberen Räder sein Einverständnis erklärt hat uns mitzunehmen habe ich am Schalter schnell die zwei Karten erstanden (nicht mal 20 Euro für 2 Personen und 2 Räder) und ab ging es. Während der Busfahrt noch schnell die Gummitiere gefuttert (also ich, meinem Männe war nicht danach).
In Riva angekommen haben wir erst mal unser Zimmer bezogen und sind dann los um Herrn Speedskater bei Meckis in Empfang zu nehmen. Dort trafen wir Erdi und Limited Edition, welche schon ein paar Tage in Riva waren und ebenfalls auf Speedskater warteten.

Für uns waren es an diesem Tag gerade mal 31 km und 300 HM.

Also bis auf die Kletterpassagen war der AX ok für mich. Die Trails hätten gerne etwas weniger feucht, zertrampelt und beschissen sein können, aber das Leben ist ja kein Wunschkonzert.

Bilanz für mich: 6000 HM bergauf ohne die Tragepassagen, die bergab habe ich nicht gezählt. 315 km Fahr- bzw. Schiebestrecke, die Tragepassagen habe ich ebenfalls nicht erfasst. Männe hat etwas weniger.

Achso ja, außer ordentlich Gewichtsverlust bei Männe gab es noch einen Tachoverlust auf dem Trail vom Passo Rolle nach San Martino. Naja, ab da musste mein GPS als Kilometerzähler herhalten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (14. Dezember 2014)




----------



## trek99 (30. März 2015)

Super Bericht, super Leistung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

